# Merry Christmakwanzahannakah...



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

That should just about cover it...

Reverie

PS: And a very, merry Sunday to all you athiests out there.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I refuse to give in to the American Communist Lawyers Union!

"Merry Christmas and Happy New Year", unless that offends you, in which case please interpret this greeting to mean " Screw You!"

Not intended to be directed at Reverie of course, just my general opinion of all this nonsense.

Regards, Glenn
"Merry Christmas and Happy New Year" action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's the spirit, Glenn!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Preach on Brother Glenn!!

I'm with ya all the way.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I second that


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I couldn't have said it any better Glenn.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> I refuse to give in to the American Communist Lawyers Union!
> 
> "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year", unless that offends you, in which case please interpret this greeting to mean " Screw You!"
> 
> ...


Ditto here Glenn.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Actually my family is Christian so we usually just with each other and others a "Very Merry Christmas". If I KNOW someone is of another faith I give them an appropriate holiday greeting. My relatives way-way back were Austrian Jews so they are pretty much gone (see WWII, Hitler, etc.) so my Christmas Greetings work pretty well in our family...

Reverie


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

From my family to all the Outbacker families:

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Walter


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

*My politically correct holiday wishes:*

Best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non-addictive, gender neutral, winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most joyous traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, but with respect for the religious persuasions of others who choose to practice their own religion as well as those who choose not to practice a religion at all... _plus _
A fiscally successful, personally fulfilling, and medically uncomplicated recognition of the generally accepted calendar year 2006, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions have helped make our society great, without regard to race, creed, color, religious or sexual preferences of the wishes.
_*
Disclaimer:*
This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal. It implies no promise by the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for himself/herself or others and no responsibility for any unintended emotional stress these greetings may bring to those not caught up in the holiday spirit._















And if you believe I'm P.C. then I'd like to talk to you about some good bottom land I can let you have cheap... a few miles south of Fla.









:newyear:A Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to all!!









Dreamtimers


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just say HAPPY HOLIDAYS, and I'm safe.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Y-Guy,

Are you a sick freak

Ralph


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Fred n Ethel said:


> Y-Guy,
> 
> Are you a sick freak


Yep yessiree bob I am and a dittohead too, been hanitized and bortzed as well


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sunny action


























































LMAO!!! Steve


Fred n Ethel said:


> Y-Guy,
> 
> Are you a sick freak
> 
> ...


I'm trying to decide if that is a question......or should have said "you are a sick freak"

LMAO


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Seems like a good place to insert this funny email sent to me recently: see below: 







, Mark

*December 1 Memo
FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director DATE: December 1 RE: Christmas Party
I'm happy to inform you that the company Christmas Party will take place on December 23, starting at noon in the banquet room at Luigi's Open Pit Barbecue. No host bar, but plenty of eggnog! We'll have a small band playing traditional carols... feel free to sing along. And don't Be surprised if our CEO shows up dressed as Santa Claus!

December 2 Memo
FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director DATE: December 2 RE: Christmas Party
In no way was yesterday's memo intended to exclude our Jewish employees. We recognize that Hanukkah is an important holiday which often coincides with Christmas, though unfortunately not this year. However, from now on we're calling it our "Holiday Party." The same policy applies to employees who are celebrating Kwanzaa at this time.

December 3 Memo
FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director DATE: December 3 RE: Holiday Party
Regarding the note I received from a member of Alcoholics Anonymous requesting a nondrinking table ... you didn't sign your name. I'm happy to accommodate this request, but if I put a sign on a table that reads "AA Only" you wouldn't be anonymous anymore. How am I supposed to handle this? Somebody?

December 7 Memo
FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director DATE: December 7 RE: Holiday Party
What a diverse company we are! I had no idea that December
2 begins the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which forbids eating, drinking and sex during daylight hours. There goes the party! Seriously, we can appreciate how a luncheon this time of year does not accommodate our Muslim employees' beliefs. Perhaps Luigi's can hold off on serving your meal until the end of the party the days are so short this time of year or else package everything for takehome in little foil swans. Will that work?
Meanwhile, I've arranged for members of Overeaters Anonymous to sit farthest from the dessert buffet and pregnant women will get the table closest to the restrooms. Did I miss anything?

December 8 Memo
FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director DATE: December 8 RE: Holiday Party
So December 22 marks the Winter Solstice... what do you expect me to do, a tapdance on your heads? Fire regulations at Luigi's prohibit the burning of sage by our "earthbased Goddessworshipping" employees, but we'll try to accommodate your shamanic drumming circle during the band's breaks. Okay???

December 9 Memo
FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director DATE: December 9 RE: Holiday Party
People, people, nothing sinister was intended by having our CEO dress up like Santa Claus! Even if the anagram of "Santa" does happen to be "Satan," there is no evil connotation to our own "little man in a red suit." It's a tradition, folks, like sugar shock at Halloween or family feuds over the Thanksgiving turkey or broken hearts on Valentine's Day. Could we







up?

December 10 Memo
FROM: Pat Lewis, Human Resources Director DATE: December 10 RE: Holiday Party
Vegetarians!?!?!? I've had it with you people!!! We're going to keep this party at Luigi's Open Pit Barbecue whether you like it or not, so you can sit quietly at the table furthest from the "grill of death," as you so quaintly put it, and you'll get your freaking salad bar, including hydroponic tomatoes. But you know, they have feelings too. Tomatoes scream when you slice them. I've heard them scream. I'm hearing them scream right now!

December 14 Memo
FROM: Teri Bishops, Acting Human Resources Director DATE: December 14 RE: Pat Lewis and Holiday Party
I'm sure I speak for all of us in wishing Pat Lewis a speedy recovery from her stress related illness and I'll continue to forward your cards to her at the sanatorium.
In the meantime, management has decided to cancel our Holiday Party and give everyone the afternoon of the
23rd off with full pay.

We hope that this change does not offend anyone.*


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

I love it - I love it.........!


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

[Yep yessiree bob I am and a dittohead too, been hanitized and bortzed as well smile.gif]

Me too, except bortz, do not get him in my area.

Anybody else


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I'm trying to decide if that is a question......or should have said "you are a sick freak"


Nah it's a question, if you listen to Glenn Beck you know the meaning











Fred n Ethel said:


> Me too, except bortz, do not get him in my area.


You should check Niel Bortz out on the web, great talker. Good friend of Hannity, same time slot as rush. But sometimes I need a break from Rush and Neil has a different view on things.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

There we go........ Hanitized Outbackers! Who..ra!!!


----------

